# Mühlkoppe online kaufen?



## Streber (6. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

kennt jemand von Euch einen Onlinehändler bei dem man Mühlkoppen als Köderfische kaufen kann?

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Guckst Du besser erstmal hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groppe

Sie gehört zu den gefährdeten Fischarten und ist im Anhang der FFH-Richtlinie aufgenommen worden!

Ich denke, sie als Köfi nehmen zu wollen ist KEINE so gute Idee!

Ich meine auch mich zu erinnern, dass sie in einigen Bundesländern ganzjährig geschont ist - aber das nachzulesen überlasse ich mal anderen, weil ich gerade in Eile bin!


LG,

Ernie


----------



## fishingexpert87 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

da hat er recht!! diese schwarzmeergrundel sehen doch fast genauso aus versuchs mal mit den


----------



## Streber (6. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Danke Martin, dass Du Deine schützende Hand über mich hälst #6

Ich wußte leider nicht, dass die Koppe in einigen anderen Bundesländern geschützt ist.

Ihr könnt mir gern Alternativen nennen.
Ich habe hier die Möglichkeit an einem schönen Forellenbach zu angeln und wollte es halt mit Naturködern probieren. Laut Info´s läuft es auf Mühlkoppen bei uns sehr gut.
Vielleicht weiß auch jemand wie ich Mühlkoppen (in Bayern) fangen kann. Das Fischen mit Maden ist an unserem Gewässer allerdings verboten.


LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## Jose (6. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bevor hier wieder sinnfrei geblubbert wird,...


sollte mensch erst mal klären, aus welchem "Neunkirchen"  die/der TE stammt.

in "meinem" neukirchen (NRW) ist die mühlkoppe (_Cottus gobio_), ganzjährig geschützt.

ok, das weiß man bei obelts [wohnort zuhause (wer nicht?)] vielleicht nicht...

edit: da war die TE klärend schneller als ich


----------



## Gardenfly (6. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Muss es unbedingt Naturköder sein ?
Fast jeder kleine Gummifisch ist zupfend geführt, den Schwimmverhalten einer Koppe sehr ähnlich und leicht zu bekommen.


----------



## TJ. (6. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Am besten du besorgst dir einfach welche aus deinem Bach.
Ich hab Mühlkoppen gefangen indem ich nachts mit ner Lampe ans wasser bin und se mit nem kleinen kescher einfach weggefangen hab. Hab mich gewundert was da so alles jreucht und fleucht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Streber (7. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*



TJ. schrieb:


> Am besten du besorgst dir einfach welche aus deinem Bach.
> Ich hab Mühlkoppen gefangen indem ich nachts mit ner Lampe ans wasser bin und se mit nem kleinen kescher einfach weggefangen hab. Hab mich gewundert was da so alles jreucht und fleucht.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.


LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## dukewolf (7. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*



Jose schrieb:


> sollte mensch erst mal klären, aus welchem "Neunkirchen"  die/der TE stammt.
> in "meinem" neukirchen (NRW) ist die mühlkoppe (_Cottus gobio_), ganzjährig geschützt.
> ok, das weiß man bei obelts [wohnort zuhause (wer nicht?)] vielleicht nicht...
> edit: da war die TE klärend schneller als ich



Tja Jose
Wer sein Profil richtig ausgefüllt hat, sieht es.
Bei Andrea stand ihr Hausgewässer, Donau und Mainkanal drin.
Sicher nicht NRW |wavey: 
Bin aber auch der Meinung, man muß keine Köfis kaufen.


----------



## Jose (7. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Tja Jose
> Wer sein Profil richtig ausgefüllt hat, sieht es.
> Bei Andrea stand ihr Hausgewässer, Donau und Mainkanal drin.
> Sicher nicht NRW |wavey:
> Bin aber auch der Meinung, man muß keine Köfis kaufen.



hasse rächt, und ich rote ohren - hab das rinnsal donau übersehen ,

dafür hat martin ein (nachtragendes?) gedächtnis "...petaner"

denn mal auf zum mühlkoppenstechen, gabel wurde irgendwo empfohlen... grauselich.

hier bleiben uns nur die grundeln, die keiner mag, noch nicht mal die zander so richtig. 
grusz nach bayern


----------



## SaaleFang (7. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

also ich würde statt koppen gründlinge nehmen die gibt es bei uns an der saale wie an der donau die marorierten schwarzmeergrundenl ^^ als kunstköder sind kleine twister und miniwobbler zu empfehlen


----------



## ernie1973 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

....ich finde es (im Gegensatz zum hochgeschätzten Herrn M. Obelt) *nicht* sinnfrei zu erwähnen, dass der Fisch zu den gefährdeten Arten gehört und (deswegen) im Anhang der FFH-Richtlinie steht - ob er nun in Bayern Schonzeit oder Mindestmaß hat ist eine ganz andere Frage!

Da ich aber noch selbst entscheide, was sinnfrei ist und was nicht, sehe ich mich nicht veranlasst, mich für meinen durchaus wohlgemeinten Hinweis zu entschuldigen o.ä.!

Erwähnenswert fand´ ich es jedenfalls - was die TE´in letztendlich macht enzieht sich ohnehin meiner Kenntnis und ist ohnehin allein ihre Sache!

Dürft ihr denn in Bayern Köderfische benutzen, die nicht aus dem Gewässer stammen, in dem sie an die Angel kommen???

...rein Interessehalber - denn das ist in NRW ebenfalls nicht erlaubt - hauptsächlich um Fischkrankheitseinträge zu vermeiden - aber vielleicht ist das in Bayern ja auch anders, oder die Fische dort sind immun! 

Aber der Herr Obelt hat so einen barschen Unterton, der muß wie die meisten von uns vermutlich auch mal einfach wieder ans Wasser!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## gismowolf (7. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Laß doch die lieben Tierchen in Freiheit und versuche "damit" zu angeln!!Damit hast Du mindestens den zweitbbesten Köder!!


----------



## TJ. (7. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Denke aber das Gumminachbildungen besser geeignet sind als Koppenwobbler da sich die Koppen ja in Sprüngen fortbewegen und so ein gejigter Gummi den orginal denk ich am nächsten kommt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ernie1973 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Eingangsfrage nach einem Fischhändler zurückzukommen - was spricht eigentlich gegen den Einsatz von Koppen aus einer Zucht als Köderfische?
> Lt. AVFIG Bayern ist es nicht verboten, tote Fische als Köder in ein Gewässer einzubringen (im bayerischen Tierseuchengesetz konnte ich auch nichts Entsprechendes finden).
> 
> Ebenso wie die Koppe in manchen BL geschützt ist dürfte es sich auch mit Elritzen und Moderlieschen verhalten, die in Bayern ebenfalls weder Schonzeit noch -maß haben. Moderlieschen und Elritzen kann man z.B. hier als Köder-/Futtterfisch kaufen.
> ...


 
Wir reden gerade über *Köderfische *- das regelt in NRW ganz klar § 7 Absatz 2 Landesfischereiordnung NRW !

Ein *Besatz* von Fischen erfolgt in NRW durch fachkundige Personen, NACH Genehmigung bzw. Anmeldung desselben bei der Fischereibehörde und in der Regel mit Fischen aus zertifizierten Betrieben.

Ein Vergleich bietet sich zwischen Besatz und Köfi-Verwendung durch nahazu Jedermann, der dort angelt, deswegen nicht an.

Darin liegt vermutlich der Unterschied zum Angler, der einfach mal einen Köfi mit fraglicher Herkunft an den Haken hängt.

Auch ist klar geregelt, wer was wie besetzen darf, so dass dort einige Sicherheitsbarrieren eingebaut sind, um den Eintrag von Krankheiten und Seuchen weitestgehend zu vermeiden!

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Nein, ein Besatz muß ja gemeldet und genehmigt werden - zumindest ein offizieller - z.B. von Vereinsseite aus kenne ich das nur so!

Da spielt auch die Herkunft der Fische eine Rolle!

Besatzmaßnahmen sind zwar mittlerweile ein Bürokratischer Wahnsinn, aber ich finde es im Grunde gut, dass nicht jeder besetzen kann, was er will, sondern das dabei mal jemand guckt, ob der Besatz Sinn macht und nicht im Gegensatz zum Hegeplan etc. steht!

Wenn jeder wild besetzen dürfte, dann hätten wir vermutlich noch mehr Probleme mit Fischseuchen.

Natürlich gibt es immer welche, die nicht nach dem Gesetz handeln, aber die gibt es immer und überall!

Ein Beispiel:

Stell´ Dir vor, jemand angelt mit Köfis aus dem Internet an einem großen Gewässer mit u.a. einem jahrzehnte altem Karpfenbestand - dieser eine Köfi bringt dann das Koi-Herpes-Virus mit - das heuzutage nicht mehr so selten ist.

Also ich hätte Angst davor - natürlich kann der Virus auch von einem Vogel aus anderen Gewässern eingetragen werden - aber durch das "Fremd-Köfi-Verbot" ist zumindest das Risiko eines Eintrags durch leichtsinnige Angler minimiert!


E.

PS:

Die Wasservögel gab es schon immer - aber es geht dabei um die Vermeidung zusätzlicher Risiken durch den Menschen - und dafür taugt die Vorschrift.


----------



## dukewolf (7. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*



			
				 erni1973 schrieb:
			
		

> Dürft ihr denn in Bayern Köderfische benutzen, die nicht aus dem  Gewässer stammen, in dem sie an die Angel kommen???


Hi Erni.
Soweit ich es bisher erlebte, dürfte es in Bayern dies so laufen, daß Vereine es entscheiden können ob sie Köfis zulassen, wenn diese nicht aus den jeweiligen Gewässer stammen.
Oft sind es private Gewässer die es erlauben.


----------



## ernie1973 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Naja - auch hier in NRW wird das Gesetz offenbar nicht wirklich angewendet  - am Rhein habe ich seit Jahren keine Kontrolle mehr erlebt und es gibt eine Menge Läden, die neben ihrem Angelsortiment auch "Teichfische" in allen Größen verkaufen.

...natürlich sind das Köfis und werden auch von vielen Anglern als solche genutzt, was ich im Grunde nicht richtig finde.

Da sich die Stellen, welchen die Kontrollen durchführen aber nicht darum kümmern, ist es mir auch mittlerweile egal.

Ich angle einfach selber nur mit Fischen, welche aus dem Gewässer stammen, indem ich angeln gehe und jut is.

Gerade durch unsere Grundel-Plage scheint es kein Problem mehr zu sein, Köfis am Rhein zu "besorgen" - letztes Jahr genügten dafür 2 Maden am 12´er Haken, wobei man nach ca. 10 Sekunden eine Grundel vor der Steinpackung fing!

Frischer kann ein Köfi nicht sein.

Allerdings nerven die Grundeln und mir tun jetzt schon alle Friedfischangler leid, denn man fängt an manchen Stellen auf 15 Grundeln mal einen anderen Fisch - zumindest mit Maden - sogar Mais nehmen die Biester und Tauwurm erst recht!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Balaton1980 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Dürft ihr denn in Bayern Köderfische benutzen, die nicht aus dem Gewässer stammen, in dem sie an die Angel kommen???



bei uns ist das möglich. und ich finde hier etwas zu regeln ist auch total fürn a...sch. nicht weil es nicht wichtig wäre sondern vielmehr weil es nicht zu kontrollieren ist.

würd mich mal interessieren wie du (nehmen wir mal an du bist kontroletti) einem angler nachweisen willst das, dass rotauge an seiner montage aus dem internet stammt und nicht aus dem see an dem er gerade angelt - suchst du nen strichcode oder wie machst du das in dem falle???


----------



## Crazyegg (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Servus,

also ich würde statt Köderfische auch mal das hier ausprobieren:

Mühlkoppen-Waschl

Habe mir letztes Jahr noch welche selbst gemacht. So gehts aber schneller und einfacher.

Laufen klasse! Kann man schön am Grund hüpfen lassen und sehen richtig gut aus.


Gruß
Alex


----------



## Streber (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Vielen Dank Alex für den Link, die Streamer schauen nicht schlecht aus, werde ich garantiert mal ausprobieren.


@all
Vielen Dank auch Euch für Eure Antworten und Hinweise.
Sicher kann ich auch andere kleine Fische als KöFi benutzen und bestimmt damit auch Forellen fangen. 
Ich hatte die Frage ja auch nur gestellt, da es zur Zeit kaum möglich ist KöFi´s zu fangen und es ja eigentlich im Internet fast alles zu kaufen gibt.
Wenn das Hochwasser weg und es ein bischen wärmer ist, werde ich in unserem Bach mit Kescher bewaffnet nach Mühlkoppen Ausschau halten.

LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## west1 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*



Streber schrieb:


> Wenn das Hochwasser weg und es ein bischen wärmer ist, werde ich in unserem Bach mit Kescher bewaffnet nach Mühlkoppen Ausschau halten.


Watstiefel und ein mittlerer Aquariumkescher reichen.
Rein in den Bach und Steine umdrehen oder leicht anheben.
Mit ein wenig Übung hast du den Dreh schnell raus.


----------



## Streber (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Ich hab leider keine Watstiefel, nur ganz normale Gummistiefel. Deshalb muß ich warten bis das Wasser im Seitenarm zurück gegangen ist. 

LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## dukewolf (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mühlkoppe online kaufen?*

Gehört zwar nicht zum eigentlichen Thema, aber ich hätte da eine Frage an euch.
Fische aus dem eigenen Teich unterliegen ja nicht dem Schonmaß.  Nimmt man nun aus dem eigenen Teich eine 10cm Schleie, und nimmt diese dann 
( tot ) als Köfi in einem Angelgewässer.
Kann man Ärger bekommen ?


----------

